# EOS 1D Mk I Memory question



## lennon33x (Nov 7, 2013)

So I read on a review that the EOS 1D Mk I can only hold up to a 2 GB CF memory card. When I looked in the manual from Canon, it showed that greater than 16GB type II memory cards can be used. 

Does anyone have any personal experience with an EOS1 holding only a 2 GB and nothing greater?

If so, about how many pictures is that?


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2013)

If you can't trust the Canon manual for the camera, what can you trust?

On page 27 the manual recommends using 16 *Mb*, unless you want to shoot Large/Fine when they recommend 64 Mb or larger.

Also, I don't there was a 1D MK I, just a 1D, then a 1D MK II.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 7, 2013)

KmH said:


> If you can't trust the Canon manual for the camera, what can you trust?



I didn't know if it was a previous firmware issue or if people had similar experiences.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 7, 2013)

I misread the manual. It was up to a 16 MB card, not GB. 

That being said, has anyone ever tried using a 4gb or greater card in an EOS 1D?


----------

